# Hi Chris -It took a while but I made it!!!!



## Dr. Bob (Mar 3, 2002)

Great site!!!!!

Congrats!!!!!

Dr. Bob


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Thanks Bob,

It's good to see a familiar face, and one that I respect before one word is posted.

Good to have you here as a member.


----------



## Dr. Bob (Mar 3, 2002)

Thank you kindly.


----------



## BENDER (Apr 4, 2002)

Just thought I'd drop a line since I finally got to the site. Looks good.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Thanks B. :beer:


----------

